# 2 verschiedene .htaccess Dateien



## aKraus (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Domains, die auf einen Ordner zeigen. Ich würde gerne bei der ersten Domain per .htaccess das Directory Listing ausschalten. Sollte man allerdings auf die zweite Domain gehen, würde ich gerne per .htpasswd User einen Zugriff gewähren, allerdings mit Directory Listing.

Hintergrund ist, dass es mehrere Leute gibt, die Dateien hochladen und verlinken. Für die Öffentlichkeit soll es möglich sein, die verlinkten Dateien anzuzeigen - aber nicht mehr. Für die Leute, die hochladen können, soll es zusätzlich die Möglichkeit geben, sich durchklicken zu können.

Ist sowas durch eine .htaccess Datei möglich?


----------



## port29 (4. Juni 2009)

Die .htaccess Datei wirkt auf ein Verzeichnis, und alles was darunter liegt. Eine Möglichkeit zwei .htaccess Dateien unter dem gleichen Pfad zu betreiben, wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Aber: Die .htaccess Dateien sind nichts weiter, als dynamische Konfigurationen, sie erweitern die eigentliche Apache Konfiguration. Deshalb kannst du alles, was du in der .htaccess Datei einstellst, auch in der httpd.conf (und natürlich in jeder Datei, die von der httpd.conf included wird) einstellen. Deshalb wäre es z.B. möglich, Einstellungen pro VHost zu setzen.


----------



## aKraus (4. Juni 2009)

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit, in der .htaccess auf den aktuellen Hostname abzufragen und jenachdem andere Einstellungen zu verwenden?


----------

